# BBC 1 and BBC 2 Listings problem



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

I have noticed a problem with my BBC 1 and BBC 2 listings, they stop at the 25th March at around 7am in the morning.

I have checked the listings for ITV and they continue beyond this date for quite a few days.

The daily call still appears to be going ahead and is getting new listings, so why is the BBC listings not doing so as well ?

Has anyone else seen this ?

Is there a known solution to this problem ?

I am trying to locate when a program is being shown on BBC 2 as a friend is making her acting debut in a BBC film, and she wanted me to capture it. So far I'm unable to locate it to schedule it.

Your advice is welcome.

Mark


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

BBC only give listings a week in advance (I think). You should get more from omorrows daily call.

If you know the name of the film, you could create a wishlist for it.


----------



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the prompt reply, I thought when I checked last week, it stopped at the same point. At least now I have the details to check if tonights call adds any more data for BBC 1 and BBC 2.

Also, I do not know the exact title so wanted to do a search on what I believed the first word was.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

ukcobra said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply, I thought when I checked last week, it stopped at the same point. At least now I have the details to check if tonights call adds any more data for BBC 1 and BBC 2.
> 
> Also, I do not know the exact title so wanted to do a search on what I believed the first word was.


Try a search for the known word in the title at www.IMDB.com to ensure you get the correct title. It might help you get the right title.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just out of interest, I checked my Tivo and here's a screen-shot:



That's still more data than my TVDrive which only ever has eight day's worth at any given time


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

When I first got a tivo I used to have to trail a phone cable between rooms,
and it was such a hassle, so I ended up just forcing a "daily call" every friday
(as BBC always runs out of data on the saturday)


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

I use the Rule of Weekends.

Many listings will only be accurate across *one* weekend. 
Thus:-

On Friday 1st, Tivo has valid listings up to Friday, 8th - 8 days worth.

On Saturday 2nd, Tivo has valid listings up to Friday, 8th - 7 days worth.

On Sunday 3rd, Tivo might have valid listings up to Friday, 15th - 6 or 13 days worth.

On Monday 4th, Tivo has valid listings up to Friday, 15th - 12 days worth.

Maybe the above, or a version of it, could be stickied somewhere.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The listings are now a bit earlier so usually the BBC/ITV listings are downloaded on Friday or Saturday - rather than the Sunday implied above.


----------



## ukcobra (Jun 2, 2004)

New data overnight, but only added 4 extra days, so I went from 25th March through to 29th March now.

At least I now have the details set for the programme I need to record.

Mark


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Just out of interest, I checked my Tivo and here's a screen-shot:
> 
> 
> 
> That's still more data than my TVDrive which only ever has eight day's worth at any given time


Interesting screenshot, what is it of?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's the Guide Data Checker Module for Tivoweb. Not sure where I got it from


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

That is indeed an useful looking module. I did a quick google and found this: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3074249

Now to installing it on a TiVo that's 40 miles away and behind 2 firewalls...


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

oops - I'd already installed it a long time ago but forgotten it was there!

The original thread that covers this application is here .


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> oops - I'd already installed it a long time ago but forgotten it was there!


LOL! Oops indeed


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Found that thread thanks and plan to have a play with it when I get a mo.

Seems maybe it only works under Tiviweb though not plus but we'll see.


----------

